# Does the 3.2 have FSI?



## jakbeatz (Nov 26, 2005)

My dad and I are having a "discussion" about that. He seems to think that the 3.2 has FSI, but I think it does not. The specs on Audi's website clearly state that the 2.0T has FSI, but there is no such comment on the specs for the 3.2. There have been inconsistencies on Audi's website in the past (compass in the rear view mirror, etc) so I'm not sure if it's a typo or if the 3.2 is infact lacking the FSI injection system.
Can anyone confirm, one way or the other?


_Modified by jakbeatz at 7:36 PM 12/28/2005_


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

nope


----------



## GaryJ (Dec 2, 2002)

No, it does not. It's the same 3.2 VR6 found in the current TT.


----------



## jakbeatz (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_nope

Poopy...


----------



## bwsinc (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Does the 3.2 have FSI? (jakbeatz)*

No US car has FSI, not even the 2.0T.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Does the 3.2 have FSI? (bwsinc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwsinc* »_No US car has FSI, not even the 2.0T.

So you're saying that the 2.0t doesn't have direct injection? Psssh . . . try again sucka.
Dave


----------



## Yahh. (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: Does the 3.2 have FSI? (bwsinc)*

Quote, originally posted by bwsinc »	
No US car has FSI, not even the 2.0T.
I don't live in the US, but i'm preatty shure thats wrong.


_Modified by Yahh. at 5:36 PM 12-28-2005_


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Does the 3.2 have FSI? (Yahh.)*

As I understand it, the 3.2 in the A3 and the TT is the VR6 engine that is not FSI. The A4's 3.2 is the traditional V6 that DOES have the new FSI.
FSI for both that 3.2 V6 and the 2.0T lack a lean-burn component of Fuel Stratified Ignition in the U.S. due to our less-clean gas. This is remarketed as Fuel Straight Ignition in the states.
So, FSI in the U.S. is not exactly the same as FSI in Europe. However, it IS an FSI, and it IS direct injection. We just don't get quite as lean a burn in low power situations.


----------



## jakbeatz (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Does the 3.2 have FSI? (KnockKnock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KnockKnock* »_As I understand it, the 3.2 in the A3 and the TT is the VR6 engine that is not FSI. The A4's 3.2 is the traditional V6 that DOES have the new FSI.
FSI for both that 3.2 V6 and the 2.0T lack a lean-burn component of Fuel Stratified Ignition in the U.S. due to our less-clean gas. This is remarketed as Fuel Straight Ignition in the states.
So, FSI in the U.S. is not exactly the same as FSI in Europe. However, it IS an FSI, and it IS direct injection. We just don't get quite as lean a burn in low power situations.

So because the A3 3.2VR6 doesn't have "FSI" per se, does that imply that the fuel is injected into the manifold as per "traditional" fuel injection, or that the engine DOES infact employ some other sort of direct injection, meaning FSI is infact just a misnomer and the functionality is similar to FSI, just not called FSI?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Does the 3.2 have FSI? (KnockKnock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KnockKnock* »_As I understand it, the 3.2 in the A3 and the TT is the VR6 engine that is not FSI. The A4's 3.2 is the traditional V6 that DOES have the new FSI.
FSI for both that 3.2 V6 and the 2.0T lack a lean-burn component of Fuel Stratified Ignition in the U.S. due to our less-clean gas. This is remarketed as Fuel Straight Ignition in the states.
So, FSI in the U.S. is not exactly the same as FSI in Europe. However, it IS an FSI, and it IS direct injection. We just don't get quite as lean a burn in low power situations.

They disabled lean-burn mode on the euros as well from what the member "dandle" in london posted.
Something about it not running correctly.
Dave


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Does the 3.2 have FSI? (jakbeatz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jakbeatz* »_
So because the A3 3.2VR6 doesn't have "FSI" per se, does that imply that the fuel is injected into the manifold as per "traditional" fuel injection, or that the engine DOES infact employ some other sort of direct injection, meaning FSI is infact just a misnomer and the functionality is similar to FSI, just not called FSI?

Injected into manifold on the VR6, injected directly into combustion chamber on 90° V6. FSI is not a misnomer, and no FSI on VR6.


----------



## bwsinc (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Does the 3.2 have FSI? (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_
So you're saying that the 2.0t doesn't have direct injection? Psssh . . . try again sucka.


FSI is Fuel Stratified Injection. FSI requires specially shaped pison heads, learn burn ECU programming, and a second Catalytic converter.
The high sulfer content in US gas destroys the second cat, as such none of the above FST components are on US 2.0Ts or any other US bound VAG product.
So no, I'm not saying the 2.0t doesn't have DI.


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: Does the 3.2 have FSI? (bwsinc)*

_Turbocharged DOHC inline 2.0 liter 4-cylinder with FSI® Direct Injection, variable valve timing and intake manifold
Displacement: 2.0 liters
Bore: 3.25 in.
Stroke: 3.65 in.
Compression ratio: 10.3:1
Horsepower: 200 hp @ 5,100-6,000 rpm
Torque: 207 lb-ft @ 1800-5000 rpm_
The above is cut and pasted directly from the Audi USA webpage. Although FSI stands for fuel stratified injection, it is now Audi's acronym for direct injection.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Does the 3.2 have FSI? (jakbeatz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jakbeatz* »_So because the A3 3.2VR6 doesn't have "FSI" per se, does that imply that the fuel is injected into the manifold as per "traditional" fuel injection, or that the engine DOES infact employ some other sort of direct injection, meaning FSI is infact just a misnomer and the functionality is similar to FSI, just not called FSI?

Sorry for the confusion, I can see where I was unclear. Nuvolari is right. The VR6 (narrow angle) is injected into the manifold. The V6 (90°) is direct injection and named FSI. The VR6 (narrow angle) is in the A3 and TT, was designed to fit into a smaller space and be mounted transversely. The V6 (90°) is in the A4 and A6, and is mounted longitudinally.


_Quote, originally posted by *bwsinc* »_FSI is Fuel Stratified Injection. FSI requires specially shaped pison heads, learn burn ECU programming, and a second Catalytic converter. The high sulfer content in US gas destroys the second cat, as such none of the above FST components are on US 2.0Ts or any other US bound VAG product. So no, I'm not saying the 2.0t doesn't have DI.

Interesting. So the Euro piston heads are different than the US?


----------



## dandle (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Does the 3.2 have FSI? (KnockKnock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KnockKnock* »_Interesting. So the Euro piston heads are different than the US?

I wouldnt have thought so, I have been led to believe that VAG had problems getting the FSI to work properly on the Turbo motor and as has been posted none of the 2.0T have lean burn mode. On the Audi UK website there is no mention of FSI(other than the title of the car), only direct injection when looking at the engine specs.


----------



## DemianSP (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Does the 3.2 have FSI? (jakbeatz)*

A3, TT, Golf R32 has the normal VR6 engine without FSI









At this time only the VR6 3.2 of the Passat has FSI-technology
















In Future the A3 will become the VR6 FSI here in Germany. USA i Dont know.
The V6 3.2 from the A6/A8 has FSI, but its no VR6.Its a V6


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Does the 3.2 have FSI? (yam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yam* »__Turbocharged DOHC inline 2.0 liter 4-cylinder with FSI® Direct Injection, variable valve timing and intake manifold
Displacement: 2.0 liters
Bore: 3.25 in.
Stroke: 3.65 in.
Compression ratio: 10.3:1
Horsepower: 200 hp @ 5,100-6,000 rpm
Torque: 207 lb-ft @ 1800-5000 rpm_
The above is cut and pasted directly from the Audi USA webpage. Although FSI stands for fuel stratified injection, it is now Audi's acronym for direct injection.

Hence audi now calls it Fuel Straight Injection.


----------



## misterq (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Does the 3.2 have FSI? (jakbeatz)*

This is all i'm gonna post.
In contrast to conventional intake manifold injection on conventional spark-ignition engines, FSI engines inject fuel directly into the combustion chambers, dispensing with the throttle plate. That "unthrottles" the engine, reduces heat loss and thus increases output while reducing fuel consumption. The system uses two charge-air supply modes: stratified charge at partial load and homogeneous operation at full load. In the stratified charge mode, an combustible fuel-air mixture is only produced in a defined zone around the spark plug. The engine management electronics monitor engine load and adjust injection timing, pressure, quantity parameters as well as the air flow inside the cylinder via the air intake channel. At full load, FSI increases compression as well as engine efficiency and performance.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Does the 3.2 have FSI? (misterq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misterq* »_This is all i'm gonna post.
In contrast to conventional intake manifold injection on conventional spark-ignition engines, FSI engines inject fuel directly into the combustion chambers, dispensing with the throttle plate. That "unthrottles" the engine, reduces heat loss and thus increases output while reducing fuel consumption. The system uses two charge-air supply modes: stratified charge at partial load and homogeneous operation at full load. In the stratified charge mode, an combustible fuel-air mixture is only produced in a defined zone around the spark plug. The engine management electronics monitor engine load and adjust injection timing, pressure, quantity parameters as well as the air flow inside the cylinder via the air intake channel. At full load, FSI increases compression as well as engine efficiency and performance.

Duh you got it off of Audi Lexicon.
In NA we do not get the "stratified mode", hence it is dubbed "Fuel Straight Injection" for our market.
"Dandle" has reported that in europe, Audi is also disabling the stratified mode due to poor performance so it seems that more and more of the FSIs are closer to "Fuel Straight Injection" than "Fuel Stratified Injection"
Dave


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Does the 3.2 have FSI? (crew217)*

OMG people
In the origional definition of FSI- None in the US have it. Europe use to have it, they no longer do as dandle posted.... So technically no new Audi's have FSI
Therefore, Audi changed the definition to mean direct injection, instead of stratified injection.
So with the new definition all 2.0T's in NA have FSI. But the V6 does not have direct injection, so NO it does not have FSI (old or new definition)


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: Does the 3.2 have FSI? (mack73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mack73* »_OMG people
Therefore, Audi changed the definition to mean direct injection, instead of stratified injection.
So with the new definition all 2.0T's in NA have FSI. But the V6 does not have direct injection, so NO it does not have FSI (old or new definition)

You are wrong. The Audi V6 engines have FSI. The VR6 do not have FSI.


----------



## dandle (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Does the 3.2 have FSI? (yam)*

Also in the UK the 1.6 and 2.0 NA motors still use the full FSI inc lean burn mode.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Does the 3.2 have FSI? (mack73)*

Got it. A3's 2.0T and the A4's V6 have FSI(²). But the A3's VR6 ain't got nuttin' of nuttin'... except a whole lotta power...


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Does the 3.2 have FSI? (yam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yam* »_
You are wrong. The Audi V6 engines have FSI. The VR6 do not have FSI.

Typo, missed the R







and even so since he asking about the 3.2 in the A3 it doesn't matter anyways
Edit: didn't know the non-turbo versions were still using stratified injection http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by mack73 at 8:52 AM 12-29-2005_


----------



## misterq (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Does the 3.2 have FSI? (crew217)*

Where else would i get it from?








What I would like to find out is where all the "official" info about FSI is coming from, 'til then is just
Fubar
Senseless
Information


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Does the 3.2 have FSI? (DemianSP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DemianSP* »_At this time only the VR6 3.2 of the Passat has FSI-technology










Interesting. FSI on the VR6, but *still only 250 hp (= 184kW). *


----------



## jakbeatz (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Does the 3.2 have FSI? (Nuvolari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nuvolari* »_
Interesting. FSI on the VR6, but *still only 250 hp (= 184kW). *

Hmm...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L...6_FSI


_Modified by jakbeatz at 4:26 PM 12/29/2005_


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: Does the 3.2 have FSI? (jakbeatz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jakbeatz* »_
Hmm...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L...6_FSI

_Modified by jakbeatz at 4:26 PM 12/29/2005_

This again?
V6 (World & US) = FSI = 255hp
VR6 (US) = no FSI = 250hp (Audi TT, A3, Tourag, R32...)
VR6 (World) = possibly FSI = 250hp
Its been mentioned that the European Passat has a VR6 FSI engine.


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Does the 3.2 have FSI? (bwsinc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwsinc* »_No US car has FSI, not even the 2.0T.

wrong.


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Does the 3.2 have FSI? (yam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yam* »_
This again?
V6 (World & US) = FSI = 255hp
VR6 (US) = no FSI = 250hp (Audi TT, A3, Tourag, R32...)
VR6 (World) = possibly FSI = 250hp
Its been mentioned that the European Passat has a VR6 FSI engine. 

a rumor i've been hearing about the FSI VR6 on the passat will be around the 280-hp range.


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: Does the 3.2 have FSI? (DaFabolous2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaFabolous2.0* »_
a rumor i've been hearing about the FSI VR6 on the passat will be around the 280-hp range.

Isn't this the 3.6L VR6 though?


----------

